

Ask YC: How to assemble a good team? - syia

Do you have any guidelines to choose a good teammates? Do you choose people who you can get a long well or with good knowledge on the work?
======
ScottWhigham
Your question implies that (1) someone who I don't get along with but knows
the work is possibly a good fit, and (2) someone who I get along with but who
can't do the work is possibly a good fit. Why does it have to only be those
two choices? I would say "They must be both" but that is such general advice
for any situation that I doubt it is helpful.

This is a very general question that Google would do a great job of helping
you answer. If you asked a more specific question(s), perhaps we could help
more.

